# bebe Liza platform pumps



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 12, 2010)

So I've been DYING for these shoes for forever now...and since I'm stuck in Japan - I can't find them!  Except on ebay and they never have my size in black.  Does anyone know of any shoe that looks like these? or where I could try to look...or even someone that's willing to part with their pair?!  Help! lol (shhhh I took these pics from an ebay listing [but hosted on my own photobucket]....lol)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, those are actually a knock-off of the YSL Tribtoo's. Womens Shoes at Barneys New York Knowing that might be helpful in finding other similar styles.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Well, those are actually a knock-off of the YSL Tribtoo's. Womens Shoes at Barneys New York Knowing that might be helpful in finding other similar styles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just read a blog about those! lol  I'm getting so frustrated that I can't find anything that looks like them!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 12, 2010)

i have no idea where you could find them but they are hot.


----------

